# Indian Summer - SIT-Tourentag2007



## Stefan_SIT (26. September 2007)

_INDIAN SUMMER 
Raus auf's Bike und auf zum End-of-Season-Ride im Goldenen Oktober 2007!_​
60 MountainbikerInnen machten sich im Oktober 2006 auf den Weg, um durch die Wälder, Wiesen und Hügel der schönsten Ecken des Bergischen Landes zu radeln.  

Leichte Forstautobahnen, einsame Waldwege, steile Anstiege, knifflige  Trails und rasante Downhills wurden dabei bezwungen.  Je nach Wunsch und Leistungsvermögen konnten sich die Teilnehmer in "ihre" Tour einordnen.

Auch in diesem Jahr könnt Ihr wieder neue Touren kennenlernen, mit Freunden biken oder neue Bekanntschaften knüpfen. 

Oder einfach nur Spaß haben beim 4. SIT-Tourentag 2007 am 14. Oktober.

Touren zwischen 150 und 1.200 Höhenmetern, zwischen 30 und 70 Kilometern und verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden werden von den SIT-Guides in diesem Jahr angeboten.

Erstmalig wird es eine sehr leichte Schnupper-Tour geben. Hier kann jeder teilnehmen, der sich noch nicht richtig einschätzen kann oder das Mountainbiken einfach mal ausprobieren möchte. Hierzu können auch Leihbikes gebucht werden.
Diese Tour startet um 13:00 Uhr am Forsthaus Bensberg.

Traditioneller Abschluss des SIT-Tourentages ist auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Einkehr in den beheizten Biergarten der Klausmann-Kneipe, wo es im Rahmen des Oktoberfestes sicher auch ein leckeres Wiesn-Bier zu trinken geben wird. 

Die einzelnen Touren werden in den nächsten Tagen hier näher vorgestellt und können dann auch gebucht werden. *Die Touren sind natürlich kostenfrei.*

Jede Tour ist auf 12 Biker limitiert.

Wir freuen uns, Euch am 14. Oktober zu sehen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (26. September 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> _INDIAN SUMMER
> Raus auf's Bike und auf zum End-of-Season-Ride im Goldenen Oktober 2007!_​
> 60 MountainbikerInnen machten sich im Oktober 2006 auf den Weg, um durch die Wälder, Wiesen und Hügel der schönsten Ecken des Bergischen Landes zu radeln.
> 
> ...



Link funktioniert nicht, aber wir sind viermal irgendwo dabei. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Link funktioniert nicht, aber wir sind viermal irgendwo dabei.
> Grüße
> Jens


Aber sicher! funtioniert er jetzt ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (26. September 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Aber sicher! funtioniert er jetzt ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Super, und gleich so ausführlich. Das weiß man ja garnicht was man nehmen soll. Aber den Termin haben wir schonmal geblockt.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Super, und gleich so ausführlich. Das weiß man ja garnicht was man nehmen soll. Aber den Termin haben wir schonmal geblockt.


Tja, wer die Wahl hat ...  
Spätestens morgen kommen wir raus mit den Details. Versprochen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt aber ... _*Indian Summer - End-Of-Season-Ride 2007*_

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... Spätestens morgen kommen wir raus mit den Details. Versprochen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Also Stefan, wenn ich demnächst morgen sage dauert es auch 4 - 5 Tage


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2007)

So Leute,

TEAM III hat sich ordnungsgemäß angemeldet. 
Wobei ich die Tourenauswahl noch nachträglich auf den Bildschirm schreiben und ankreuzen mußte . Sollte es daher zu Übertragungsfehlern gekommen sein:

Wir wollen bei Tour B mit!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ... Wobei ich die Tourenauswahl noch nachträglich auf den Bildschirm schreiben und ankreuzen mußte . Sollte es daher zu Übertragungsfehlern gekommen sein:
> ...


_" ... Wir bitten Euch um *verbindliche Buchung über den Anfrage-Button! Dort kann dann auch die gewünschte Tournummer angegeben werden*. Die Anzahl der Plätze pro Tour ist limitiert. ... " _

Leider lässt unsere Buchungssoftware das Ankreuzen nicht zu. Daher *nicht *über den Button "_Buchen_" gehen, sondern über "_Anfrage_" (s.o.). Aber es hat ja auch so geklappt. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> _" ... Wir bitten Euch um *verbindliche Buchung über den Anfrage-Button! Dort kann dann auch die gewünschte Tournummer angegeben werden*. Die Anzahl der Plätze pro Tour ist limitiert. ... " _
> 
> Leider lässt unsere Buchungssoftware das Ankreuzen nicht zu. Daher *nicht *über den Button "_Buchen_" gehen, sondern über "_Anfrage_" (s.o.). Aber es hat ja auch so geklappt.
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann... 

Sorry 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Oktober 2007)

Tour D: 600 hm - 60 km - Tempo: leicht bis mittel - konditionell: leicht bis mittelschwer - technisch: leicht - Tourengebiet: Freudental/Sülz/Wahner Heide  

Tour E: 600 hm - 50 km - Tempo: leicht - konditionell: leicht bis mittelschwer - technisch: leicht bis mittelschwer - Tourengebiet: Altenberg/Odenthal

Hallo!
Vom Gebiet her wäre Tour D interessant. ABER das Tempo dürfte für mich zu hoch sein. Altenberg / Odenthal ?... kenne ich.
Mein gefahrener Schnitt liegt bei 12-13km/h. Vielleicht kannst du mir einen Tip geben?
DANKE für euer Angebot! Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ...Vom Gebiet her wäre Tour D interessant. ABER das Tempo dürfte für mich zu hoch sein. Altenberg / Odenthal ?... kenne ich.
> Mein gefahrener Schnitt liegt bei 12-13km/h. Vielleicht kannst du mir einen Tip geben?
> DANKE für euer Angebot! Viel Spaß!


Ist das normale Durchschnittstempo auf Touren  nicht 12 - 13 km/h ?? Alles andere geht doch schon in den Race-Bereich.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Tour D: 600 hm - 60 km - Tempo: leicht bis mittel - konditionell: leicht bis mittelschwer - technisch: leicht - Tourengebiet: Freudental/Sülz/Wahner Heide
> 
> Tour E: 600 hm - 50 km - Tempo: leicht - konditionell: leicht bis mittelschwer - technisch: leicht bis mittelschwer - Tourengebiet: Altenberg/Odenthal
> 
> ...


Tipp geben ist schlecht, da ich Dich leistungsmäßig nicht einschätzen kann. "Altenberg/Odenthal" ist das Touren"*gebiet*". Da muss man erstmal hin und auch wieder zurück und vielleicht kennst Du unterwegs dann doch nicht alles? 
Alle Touren dauern *ca.* 5 Stunden. Wenn Du Dir einen Schnitt von 12 bis 13 km/h zutraust und da jede Tour ja auch noch die natürlichen Pausen beinhaltet, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher zu Tour E tendieren. Das war's dann aber auch schon mit den Tipps, die ich hier geben kann.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich das höre, wie hoch ist denn das Tempo der einzelnen Gruppen im allgemeinen ?


----------



## RedEye (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei 10 - 12 Leuten kannst du eh nicht rasen wie ein Weltmeister, weil es da immer ein paar Leistungsunterschiede gibt. Und außerdem haben wir noch nie jemanden im Wald zurückgelassen  Also wenn da mittel steht, dann wird der Wogru das locker fahren können und jeder durchschnittlich trainierte Biker auch ! 
Also stell ich mir erstmal die Frage: "Wieviel Höhenmeter möchte ich fahren ! "


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

RedEye schrieb:


> Bei 10 - 12 Leuten kannst du eh nicht rasen wie ein Weltmeister, weil es da immer ein paar Leistungsunterschiede gibt. Und außerdem haben wir noch nie jemanden im Wald zurückgelassen  Also wenn da mittel steht, dann wird der Wogru das locker fahren können und jeder durchschnittlich trainierte Biker auch !


Ey weißt du, frag isch nicht für misch !! 
Soll ich dich mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken oder soll ich mir Jörg mal ansehen, den kenne ich ja überhaupt nicht.

Ach ja, wieso kostet der Tourentag ab 1,-  wenn alle Touren kostenlos sind ?? (Klugschei$$er, ich weiß)


----------



## RedEye (2. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ey weißt du, frag isch nicht für misch !!
> Soll ich dich mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken oder soll ich mir Jörg mal ansehen, den kenne ich ja überhaupt nicht.


Fahr ruhig mal mit Jörg, dann wirst du wenigstens gefordert   



wogru schrieb:


> Ach ja, wieso kostet der Tourentag ab 1,-  wenn alle Touren kostenlos sind ?? (Klugschei$$er, ich weiß)


Damit du auch wirklich rum Klug********rn kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (2. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ach ja, wieso kostet der Tourentag ab 1,-  wenn alle Touren kostenlos sind ?? (Klugschei$$er, ich weiß)



Hallo

ich schlage vor, dass der 1,00  eine *Spende* für die Kaffeekasse der nächsten SIT-Teambesprechung ist. 

VG Werner


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich schlage vor, dass der 1,00  eine *Spende* für die Kaffeekasse der nächsten SIT-Teambesprechung ist.
> 
> VG Werner


Die Jungs trinken nur Kölsch und Weizen !!


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Die Jungs trinken nur Kölsch und Weizen !!



Wo ist das Problem? 

Bei 50-60 Teilnehmern ist wohl ein Fäßchen Kölsch möglich! 

VG Werner


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

RedEye schrieb:


> Fahr ruhig mal mit Jörg, dann wirst du wenigstens gefordert
> 
> 
> Damit du auch wirklich rum Klug********rn kannst



So, habe mich für Jörg angemeldet. Noch eine 1,5 Wochen bis ein weiterer Guide mich nicht mehr mitnimmt


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das höre, wie hoch ist denn das Tempo der einzelnen Gruppen im allgemeinen ?


Dies ist die persönliche Rechenaufgabe für dich. Du hast 1,5 Wochen Zeit.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

Mal ernsthaft ohne Witz, kann man die Geschwindigkeitsangaben leicht und mittel in Durchschnitts-km/h angeben ? z.b. leicht = 8 - 12 km/h, mittel 12 - 16 km/h. 
Also es geht mir hier nicht um mich, aber deine Empfehlung bei einem Schnitt von 12 - 13 km/h die Tour E zu nehmen führte zu ziemlicher Verwirrung bei mir bekannten Personen.


----------



## zak0r (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ohne Witz, kann man die Geschwindigkeitsangaben leicht und mittel in Durchschnitts-km/h angeben ? z.b. leicht = 8 - 12 km/h, mittel 12 - 16 km/h.
> Also es geht mir hier nicht um mich, aber deine Empfehlung bei einem Schnitt von 12 - 13 km/h die Tour E zu nehmen führte zu ziemlicher Verwirrung bei mir bekannten Personen.




mach es lieber "um xx km/h", die aktuelle spanne ist zu extrem, zwischen 12 und 16 sind schon welten, also für n 12er schnitt müssen "einmaldiewochefahrer" ja schon an jeder ecke kaffee+kuchenpause machen, während 16er für einige von denen schon direkt stramm ist, zumindest im bergischen.


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> mach es lieber "um xx km/h", die aktuelle spanne ist zu extrem, zwischen 12 und 16 sind schon welten, also für n 12er schnitt müssen "einmaldiewochefahrer" ja schon an jeder ecke kaffee+kuchenpause machen, während 16er für einige von denen schon direkt stramm ist, zumindest im bergischen.



Da fängt ja mein Problem an, Stefan schickt den 12er-Schnitt-Fahrer in die E-Gruppe, darunter gibnt es nur noch F, wie schnell sind dann die Gruppen A bis D und wie viel Extrembiker sind dabei ?


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Da fängt ja mein Problem an, Stefan schickt den 12er-Schnitt-Fahrer in die E-Gruppe, darunter gibnt es nur noch F, wie schnell sind dann die Gruppen A bis D und wie viel Extrembiker sind dabei ?



Ich würde mal professionelle Beratung hinzuziehen  
Gibt's da nicht jemanden, der zu Allem was zu erklären weiß?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich würde mal professionelle Beratung hinzuziehen
> Gibt's da nicht jemanden, der zu Allem was zu erklären weiß?


Ja, aber der muss sich gerade in einem anderen Thread "erklären".  

Lieber wogru,
im Anschluss an den Tourentag hätten wir ja sicher noch Zeit, uns über Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten u.ä. zu unterhalten. Aber ich will es zu deiner Entwirrung doch mal kurz hier versuchen:
Die Tour E (BEISPIEL!) ist ca. 50km lang. Bei einem Zeitvolumen von ca. 5,5 Stunden macht das, abzüglich von Pausen, ca. eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10 km/h. Rechnest du dir das für die 60km-Touren bitte selbst aus?!
Weiterhin bedeutet dies, dass man zusätzlich bei ca. 600 hm pro Stunde 120hm fahren muss. Nicht nur ich weiß, wieviel (oder wie wenig doch eigentlich) das ist. Ich denke, auch du.

Wer ein wenig erfahren ist, hier im Forum aktiv und vielleicht sogar ab und zu mal biken geht, wird sich entsprechend einschätzen können. Und wer dies nicht kann und Angst hat, sich zu überfordern, dem steht ja noch Tour F offen.

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir erfahrene Guides haben, die in der Lage sind, auf "Problemfälle", die sich überschätzt haben, zu reagieren.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich würde mal professionelle Beratung hinzuziehen
> Gibt's da nicht jemanden, der zu Allem was zu erklären weiß?



Juchhu ?? Oder muss ich mit an das officeÄTirgendetwas mit kleinem V wenden



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ja, aber der muss sich gerade in einem anderen Thread "erklären".
> 
> Lieber wogru,
> im Anschluss an den Tourentag hätten wir ja sicher noch Zeit, uns über Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten u.ä. zu unterhalten. Aber ich will es zu deiner Entwirrung doch mal kurz hier versuchen:
> ...


Oh, jetzt klingst du auch schon wie Martin.
Dachte der einzige erfahrene Guide bzw. Guidin wäre am 14. auf Fuerte !!
Für alle Mitleser, diese Aussage ist als Witz zu verstehen und spiegelt in keinster Weise die Qualität der Guides wieder. Nach unzähligen Touren mit SIT kann ich nur über die übermäßige Mineralienzufuhr nach einer Tour anprangern


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> ... Dachte der einzige erfahrene Guide bzw. Guidin wäre am 14. auf Fuerte !!
> Für alle Mitleser, diese Aussage ist als Witz zu verstehen und spiegelt in keinster Weise die Qualität der Guides wieder. Nach unzähligen Touren mit SIT kann ich nur über die übermäßige Mineralienzufuhr nach einer Tour anprangern


Eben! Mit Tour A.
Da haste nochmal Glück gehabt, Du ... 



wogru schrieb:


> ... Oh, jetzt klingst du auch schon wie Martin.



Was für'n Martin?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2007)

ich nicht!


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Eben! Mit Tour A.
> Da haste nochmal Glück gehabt, Du ...
> 
> 
> ...



Juchhhu


----------



## dischi07 (4. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan:

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade für die Tour "A" vorgemerkt - wie schaut es da aus... - hat man noch ne Chance dort mitfahren zu können?

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gerne an den Indian-Summer-Tourentag 04, da war ich mit dabei; hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Tolle Strecke und sehr nette Leute! 

Gruß
dischi


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir erfahrene Guides haben, die in der Lage sind, auf "Problemfälle", die sich überschätzt haben, zu reagieren.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Notschlachtung?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Notschlachtung?


Im Einzelfall muss man auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen fällen können.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2007)

dischi07 schrieb:


> ... ich habe mich gerade für die Tour "A" vorgemerkt - wie schaut es da aus... - *hat man noch ne Chance dort mitfahren zu können?* ...


Da solltest Du bereits eine Bestätigung bekommen haben?!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dischi07 (4. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Da solltest Du bereits eine Bestätigung bekommen haben?!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ja genau - danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ohne Witz, kann man die Geschwindigkeitsangaben leicht und mittel in Durchschnitts-km/h angeben ? z.b. leicht = 8 - 12 km/h, mittel 12 - 16 km/h.
> Also es geht mir hier nicht um mich, aber deine Empfehlung bei einem Schnitt von 12 - 13 km/h die Tour E zu nehmen führte zu ziemlicher Verwirrung bei mir bekannten Personen.


Oh,
da habe ich eine Diskussion angeregt. Ja, kann man. Anfänger 10-12km/h, fortgeschritten 12-14km/h, mmmh ... Da lachen viele drüber.
Ich erinnere mich noch an einige als "Locker und Leicht" ausgeschriebene Touren hier im Forum.  
Daher fragte ich lieber noch mal nach. Höhenmeter ist klar, da ziehe ich mir eine persönliche Grenze, auch bei selbstgeplanten Touren, zudem ist es ein Unterschied ob man eine bekannte Strecke fährt oder nicht.
Bergauf bin ich eben sehr langsam und schiebe öfter.
Meine letzte Tour war über 65km bei 900hm und einem gefahrenen Schnitt von 12,7km/h. Tourdauer mit Pausen knapp 6h, allerdings fast nur gute Wege.
In den Wupperbergen brauchte ich für 42km auch mal 6h.  
Bei der SIT Tour am 22.Mai 2005 (KF, Wahner Heide, HCM-Pfad) die ging auch über 50km war ich damals gut mitgekommen, inzwischen habe ich mich weiterentwickelt, so das ich über das "Anfängerniveau" hinaus bin, aber ich will ja nicht als Bremswagen mitfahren.
Also hoffe ich auf trockenes Wetter und eine nette, (für mich) lockere Runde. Mal sehen wie es im nächste Jahr aussieht.
Ein Tip: Als Anhaltspunkt die geplante Tourdauer 5-5,5h mitangeben, dann fällt das Einschätzen leichter.
Edit: Bestätigungsmail ist angekommen.


----------



## Manni (7. Oktober 2007)

Ist die Tour A eigentlich identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr, oder habt ihr die Wegführung verändert?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schnegge (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Manni,

Da ich letztes Jahr nicht dabei war , weiß ich nicht wo es her ging. Dafür weiß dieses Jahr der Stefan nicht wo die Tour A her geht  . Ich weiß es aber  und kann versprechen, dass es sehr abwechslungsreich wird....

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Da ich letztes Jahr nicht dabei war , weiß ich nicht wo es her ging. Dafür weiß dieses Jahr der Stefan nicht wo die Tour A her geht  . Ich weiß es aber  und kann versprechen, dass es sehr abwechslungsreich wird....
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
schade, dass ich mich für die Tour A aus terminlichen Gründen wieder abmelden mußte. Ich wäre gerne mit Dir durch die Gegend gefahren.
VG Werner


----------



## Manni (7. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Da ich letztes Jahr nicht dabei war , weiß ich nicht wo es her ging. Dafür weiß dieses Jahr der Stefan nicht wo die Tour A her geht  . Ich weiß es aber  und kann versprechen, dass es sehr abwechslungsreich wird....
> 
> ...



Na das klingt doch sehr verlockend


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (7. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Da ich letztes Jahr nicht dabei war , weiß ich nicht wo es her ging. Dafür weiß dieses Jahr der Stefan nicht wo die Tour A her geht  . Ich weiß es aber  und kann versprechen, dass es sehr abwechslungsreich wird....
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,
letzes Jahr hat Rico die A-Gruppe geguidet, hab die Strecke nicht mehr komplett im Kopf, aber waren viele Trails dabei, die Du auch fährst. 
Jedenfalls waren wir als dritte Gruppe beim Klausmann eingetroffen.
Also bis am Sonntag(bin Mittwoch´s wieder Spinning/Muckibude) und ich hoffe daß das Wetter so bleibt.
Hallo Werner, schade daß Du nicht kannst, naja freu´mich auf Deine "BoN"-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ... Ein Tip: Als Anhaltspunkt die geplante Tourdauer 5-5,5h mitangeben, dann fällt das Einschätzen leichter.
> ...


Da alle Touren spätestens um 16:00 Uhr in der Klausmann-Kneipe enden, ergibt sich daraus auch die ungefähre, maximale Tourdauer. Ob eine Gruppe eventuell sehr schnell unterwegs ist, können wir im Vorfeld nicht wissen. Im Einzelfall kann es auch sein, dass es etwas später als 16 Uhr wird (Panne, konditionelle Probleme etc.). Sollte nicht sein, kann aber.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2007)

Für die Touren A und B gibt es nur noch Wartelistenplätze! Für alle anderen Touren nur noch Restplätze.

Ride On!
Stefn


----------



## wogru (8. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Da alle Touren spätestens um 16:00 Uhr in der Klausmann-Kneipe enden, ergibt sich daraus auch die ungefähre, maximale Tourdauer. Ob eine Gruppe eventuell sehr schnell unterwegs ist, können wir im Vorfeld nicht wissen. Im Einzelfall kann es auch sein, dass es etwas später als 16 Uhr wird (Panne, konditionelle Probleme etc.). Sollte nicht sein, kann aber.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Vielleicht sollte man die Zeitangaben für eine Tourlänge doch angeben. Die Länge ergibt sich zwar aus der Ankunftszeit beim Klausmann - Startzeit, aber wie man sieht sind die Leute zu faul zum Rechnen oder brauchen klare Aussagen auf der Seite um Rechenfehler auszuschließen, ich übrigens auch !!


----------



## Schnegge (8. Oktober 2007)

Also Tour A:

60 km; 10:30 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr => 5 h 30 min

ohne Pause/Panne -> 5 h 30 min Fahrzeit; Schnitt 10,9 km/h (nicht zu erwarten)
30 min Pause/Panne -> 5 h 00 min Fahrzeit; Schnitt 12,0 km/h  (eher unwahrscheinlich)
1 h Pause/Panne -> 4 h 30 min Fahrzeit; Schnitt 13,3 km/h (im Bereich des Möglichen)
1 h 30 min Pause/Panne -> 4 h Fahrzeit; Schnitt 15,0 km/h (im Bereich des Möglichen, evtl. Kürzen der Strecke, je nach Kondition der Gruppe)
2 h Pause/Panne -> 3 h 30 min Fahrzeit; Schnitt 17,1 km/h (unwahrscheinlich,  Kürzen der Strecke)

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ... Meine letzte Tour war über 65km bei 900hm und einem gefahrenen Schnitt von 12,7km/h. Tourdauer mit Pausen knapp 6h, allerdings fast nur gute Wege. ...


Hallo Helmut, Du hast Dich ja schon für Tour E angemeldet. Trotzdem nochmal zu Deiner Frage: mit diesen Daten hättest Du auch bei den Touren B, C oder D mitfahren können. Den Tourengeschwindigkeitsschnitt (geiles Wort) machen doch i.d.R. nicht die Kilometer aus, sondern die dabei gefahrenen Höhenmeter. Und wenn man 900hm und 65 km mit einem fast 13er Schnitt fährt, braucht man sich keine Gedanken um die Touren B bis F machen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2007)

Stefan?

Könnt Ihr den Termin noch verschieben?

Ich kann da nicht ......


----------



## wogru (8. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, Du hast Dich ja schon für Tour E angemeldet. Trotzdem nochmal zu Deiner Frage: mit diesen Daten hättest Du auch bei den Touren B, C oder D mitfahren können. Den Tourengeschwindigkeitsschnitt (geiles Wort) machen doch i.d.R. nicht die Kilometer aus, sondern die dabei gefahrenen Höhenmeter. Und wenn man 900hm und 65 km mit einem fast 13er Schnitt fährt, braucht man sich keine Gedanken um die Touren B bis F machen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Ah, langsam merkt der große alte Mann des Radsports das er Blödsinn geredet hat. Also demnächst doch besser Geschwindigkeitsangaben in km/h anstatt leicht und mittel


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> ... Blödsinn geredet ...


Zumindest keinen geschrieben.   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich glaube, hier fehlt eine gehörige Portion Lässigkeit. Natürlich will auch ich nicht (schon wieder) als Bremsklotz fungieren, aber eine Wissenschaft kann man einfach nicht aus solchen Touren machen. Was sind schon Höhenmeter? Die misst doch sowieso jeder anders. Auf Asphalt fühlen die sich auch anders an als im tiefen Matsch, wieviel Pausen und Pannen wird es geben? Usw. usf. 
Und wenn es erst 16:10 Uhr den lecker warmen Tee gibt, dann geht die Welt davon wahrscheinlich auch nicht unter  Also, frei nach dem Motto "dabei sein ist alles" rauf aufs Bike.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2007)

och menno, habe eben erst von den touren erfahren und schon muss ich feststellen, dass A ausgebucht ist. ist das endgültig oder besteht noch die möglichkeit nach mehr gruppen bzw aufteilung der gruppen?
(fragen koscht' ja nix)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Oktober 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> och menno, habe eben erst von den touren erfahren und schon muss ich feststellen, dass A ausgebucht ist. ...


Die Tour A ist nicht nur ausgebucht, es stehen auch bereits zwei weitere Leute auf Warteliste. Bei Tour B ist gerade ein Platz frei geworden. Vielleicht aber auch gleich schon wieder weg.  


Speedfire schrieb:


> ... ist das endgültig oder besteht noch die möglichkeit nach mehr gruppen bzw aufteilung der gruppen?
> (fragen koscht' ja nix)


Dazu mal was Grundsätzliches, weil sich das vielleicht nicht immer jedem erschließt: wir haben sechs Touren im Angebot, von denen im Moment nur die Tour A ausgebucht ist. Alle Touren werden bis Sonntag ausgebucht sein und gehen in unterschiedliche Gebiete, um die "Auflagen" und Bedingungen, die uns die Untere Landschaftsbehörde bzw. das Forstamt für Veranstaltungen dieser Größe gestellt hat, zu erfüllen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht unbegrenzt Guides zur Verfügung haben, die Touren verantwortungsbewusst und in unserem Sinne führen können.
Mit dem Termin "Sonntag" (=Wander- und Ausflugstag) kommt ein weiterer sensibler Aspekt dazu.
Wir hätten natürlich eine weitere "große" Tour anbieten können. In der Vergangenheit haben wir jedoch zu diesen Touren keine so große Resonanz gehabt und haben uns so für einen anderen Weg (Touren mit weniger HM) entschieden. 
Also kurze Rede, langer Sinn: ist möglich, wollen wir aber nicht.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Also kurze Rede, langer Sinn: ist möglich, wollen wir aber nicht.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Sach ma!

Ist es mir gestattet ein wenig Werbung für die Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD zu machen .... ich meine wo schon mal so viele Biker auf einem Haufen versammelt sind?


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2007)

danke für die ausführliche antwort. wo liegt eigentlich bilstein? kenne nur das aus dem sauerland.

@dedalgo: was ist MTBvD? der begriff geistert hier ja in diversen thread-titel herum?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Oktober 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> ... Wo liegt eigentlich bilstein? kenne nur das aus dem sauerland. ...


Mann, mann, mann, Pisa - Bilstein liegt bei Brombach!!!   
Das liegt an der L284, von Immekeppel kommend Richtung Sülze. Alles klar?

Ride On! 
Stefan

@Delgado: *Du* kannst gerne Werbung für den Verband machen. Damit sind aber auch schon alle Lizenzen vergeben ...


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2007)

Pisa? liegt das nicht ganz woanders 

bekommt man nach der anfrage eigentlich eine bestätigungsmail?

viele grüsse,
speedy


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (10. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Bilstein liegt bei Brombach!
> Das liegt an der L284, von Immekeppel kommend Richtung Sülze.



Muss ich jetzt befürchten, dass am WE eine Horde Biker über die Trails hier herfällt, oder was meint ihr mit "Bilstein" als Tourenbeschreibung?
Dies Gebiet sind sozusagen meine Hometrails und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Tour B schon ausgebucht ist. Wie viele Teilnehmer fahren denn pro Gruppe mit?


----------



## wogru (10. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma!
> 
> Ist es mir gestattet ein wenig Werbung für die Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD zu machen .... ich meine wo schon mal so viele Biker auf einem Haufen versammelt sind?



Ich dachte es wäre eine Veranstaltung vom MTBvD   Bin gespannt ob jemand von den einer vor Ort ist und Handzettel verteilt



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, mann, mann, Pisa - Bilstein liegt bei Brombach!!!
> Das liegt an der L284, von Immekeppel kommend Richtung Sülze. Alles klar?


Ich kenne nur Bilstein - Wiehl. Aber wenn Pisa bei Immekeppel liegt fahre ich demnächst immer mit dem MTB in die Toskana.


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre eine Veranstaltung vom MTBvD   Bin gespannt ob jemand von den einer vor Ort ist und Handzettel verteilt



Normalerweise bestimmt  

Die sind aber dann auf dem Weg zur DIMB Mitgliederversammlung um Stunk zu machen. Es soll ein ganzer Bus voll sein ....  



Denke aber, dass ich die Ziele und Motive des Herrn juchhu treffend auf den Punkt bringend kann  
Stellvertretend sozusagend ...


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt befürchten, dass am WE eine Horde Biker über die Trails hier herfällt, oder was meint ihr mit "Bilstein" als Tourenbeschreibung?
> Dies Gebiet sind sozusagen meine Hometrails und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Tour B schon ausgebucht ist. Wie viele Teilnehmer fahren denn pro Gruppe mit?




Mach Dir mal nicht ins Höschen  
Du wirst nicht mal merken, dass jemand da war.

Aber schön, mal drüber gesprochen zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. Oktober 2007)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt befürchten, dass am WE eine Horde Biker über die Trails hier herfällt, oder was meint ihr mit "Bilstein" als Tourenbeschreibung?
> Dies Gebiet sind sozusagen meine Hometrails und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Tour B schon ausgebucht ist. Wie viele Teilnehmer fahren denn pro Gruppe mit?


Also es kommen bestimmt mehr als der MTBvD Mitglieder hat !!


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2007)

über 15.000? :staun:


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Oktober 2007)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt befürchten, dass am WE eine Horde Biker über die Trails hier herfällt, oder was meint ihr mit "Bilstein" als Tourenbeschreibung?
> Dies Gebiet sind sozusagen meine Hometrails und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Tour B schon ausgebucht ist. Wie viele Teilnehmer fahren denn pro Gruppe mit?


Wenn Du Dich von 11 bis 15 Uhr auf einem (man kann ja nicht überall sein) Deiner Hometrails auf die Lauer legst, könnte es sein, dass Du jemanden siehst. Solltest Du selbst in dieser Zeit auf Deinen Hometrails unterwegs sein, brauchst Du schon etwas Hilfe von Gevatter Zufall. Auf der anderen Seite ist es doch langweilig, immer auf Deinen Hometrails unterwegs zu sein, oder?!
Bei den Touren C und E sind noch Plätze frei. Anmeldungen ausschließlich über [email protected]

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (14. Oktober 2007)

war eine schöne tour, danke an die veranstalter während ihr jetzt im biergarten abchillt, muss ich mich in die bahn schwingen... naja, bis zum nächsten mal, see you


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
es war eine herrliche Tour bei bestem Indian *Summer* Wetter.
Ingo hat uns, in der Gruppe "E", Super um die Dhünntalsperre geführt. Danke!  
Auch an das SIT und den Stefan als Veranstalter meinen Dank!   
Zusammengekommen sind nach meiner Trackaufzeichnung die versprochenen 50km. 
Die zugesagten 500 Höhenmeter sind um 400h, auf gut 900hm angewachsen.  
Es hat also gut gepasst das ich bei "E" mitgefahren bin. 
Anbei das Höhenprofil.


----------



## Aleaffar (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland! War eine megageile Tour!!!! Wahnsinn, wie viele Singletrails man bei Euch fahren kann! Auch Vielen Dank an Jörg und Nina. Ihr ward klasse!
@Uwe:
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja einige Bilder zumailen. Meld dich bitte. Vielleicht hat auch jemand anderes eine mail-Adresse von Ihm? Danke schon mal!
Sorry nochmal an meine Gruppe (A), daß wir zu spät waren und Danke, daß Ihr alle gewartet habt.
Freu mich schon auf eine nächste Tour im Bergischen!
Schönen Abend noch!
Aleaffar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (14. Oktober 2007)

Aleaffar schrieb:


> War eine megageile Tour!!!! Wahnsinn, wie viele Singletrails man bei Euch fahren kann! Auch Vielen Dank an Jörg und Nina. Ihr ward klasse!
> Aleaffar



..find ích auch   ..und bei Jörg´s Guide-Qualitäten  war dies sowie sicher..hatte einfach alles gepasst, Super-Guide , Super Co-Guide , Super-Mitbiker , Super-Wetter  und als Abschluß auch was für Leib und Seele bei "Klausmann" . Danke auch an alle SIT-Leute , ist immer eine Teilnahme wert.
Die A-Gruppe ist zwar leicht verspätet gestartet, aber Punkt 16 Uhr angekommen, genau 60 km und 1360 HM.
...und Bilder gibt´s doch wohl auch auf der SIT-Homepage..oder??..auch die von Uwe unserem "Action-Foto-Bike-Reporter".
Also noch´n schönen "Indian-Summer" Ausklang an alle.


----------



## Tazz (14. Oktober 2007)

Ja wie ?  ......................................Tour A  muß ich immer lesen 

Dabei war es doch die Tour B  die soooooooooo super war 

Vielen Dank für die super geführte Tour vom Guide und vom Co Guide  und die netten Mitradler  bei Traumhaften Königs Wetter und den über 1000 Hm  und für´s pünklich Abliefern bei Klausmann 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Marc B (14. Oktober 2007)

mensch renate, da hast das ja echt voll drauf die emotionen in deinem beitrag hervorzuheben 

Tour B ging schon durch eine schöne gegend, da hat's sich gelohnt mitzuradeln.

Ride On,
marc


----------



## Kalinka (14. Oktober 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> mensch renate, da hast das ja echt voll drauf die emotionen in deinem beitrag hervorzuheben
> 
> Tour B ging schon durch eine schöne gegend, da hat's sich gelohnt mitzuradeln.
> 
> ...




Sischer, sischer ging Tour B durch eine schöne Landschaft.
Aber die Landschaft bei Tour A war noch *VIEL VIEL SCHÖNERERER
*

Ein toller Biketag. Klasse Guide, klasse Mitstreiter, klasse Apresbike.


P.S.

Wer Bilder möchte schickt mir bitte seine EMA per PM und ich zippe dann mal was zusammen.
Unabhängig davon werd ich mir von Stefan die E-Mail Adressen von meinen Mitstreitern geben lassen und sie dann zuspamen.

Vorab schonmal ein Bild von Raffi, welches doch die miese Stimmung in der Truppe wiedergibt


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sischer, sischer ging Tour B durch eine schöne Landschaft.
> Aber die Landschaft bei Tour A war noch *VIEL VIEL SCHÖNERERER
> *
> 
> ...



Ups, Kalinka war doch garnicht dabei. Ich bins doch, eure Lampe...


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ups, Kalinka war doch garnicht dabei. Ich bins doch, eure Lampe...


Da bin ich aber froh, dachte schon ich leide an Wahrnehmungsstörungen !!

Dann will ich mich jetzt auch mal über die sch.. Tour bei dem sch.. Wetter mit den sch.. Leuten und den s.. Guides auslassen. Immer nur sch.. Trails bergauf und sch.. Asphalt bergab   Auf die Dauer macht das sch.. viel Spaß  
Zum Beweis ein paar Fotos in meiner Galerie, alle unscharfen Aufnahmen sind Absicht. Bei allen Fotos wurde der Asphalt mit Fotoshop durch Waldboden ersetzt  
Indian Summer - Gruppe A


----------



## Marc B (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

gibt's auch bilder von Gruppe B?


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> gibt's auch bilder von Gruppe B?


Bei mir leider nicht, ich konnte michicht 6teln um überall mitzufahren. Ist reiner Zufall oder Glück für die A-Gruppe das dort Fotoapparate unterwegs waren


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach's kurz:

Alles bestens, Danke!

   











.... aber am Schluss hatte ich noch einen Platten und musste die letzten 1000 Meter nach Hause laufen ...


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> .... aber am Schluss hatte ich noch einen Platten und musste die letzten 1000 Meter nach Hause laufen ...


Du auch ? Ich habe mir wohl beim Klausmann einen Plattfuss eingefangen.  Etwas Luft rein und schnell nach Hause ohne nachpumpen. Heute werde ich dann aber Flicken müssen, oder morgen, wenn´s Wetter wieder schlechter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi ihr!!

es war einfach nur suuuuuper schön!!!

Danke allen die es möglich machten!

1a guiding! 100% Stressfrei!

Danke S lanum


----------



## RedEye (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die gestern die Tour B gefahren sind und so super mitgezogen haben. Freu mich das es euch gefallen hat ! 

Da Renate ja gerne einen kleinen Tourbericht haben wollte, denke ich ihr solltet mir ne kleine Mail schicken mit eurer Mailadresse und ich stelle in den nächsten Tagen einen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern zusammen.
[email protected]
Danke an Daniela als Co-Guide und an Markus, der uns seine Trainingstrecke zur Verfügung gestellt hat


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi ihr!!
> 
> es war einfach nur suuuuuper schön!!!
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich meiner Vorrednerin nur anschließen. 

Vielen Dank und bis zum nächsten mal.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## dischi07 (15. Oktober 2007)

Aleaffar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> ...War eine megageile Tour!!!! Wahnsinn, wie viele Singletrails man bei Euch fahren kann! Auch Vielen Dank an Jörg und Nina. Ihr ward klasse!
> ...Freu mich schon auf eine nächste Tour im Bergischen!
> Aleaffar




Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen... - da schließe ich mich gerne an!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Oktober 2007)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen... - da schließe ich mich gerne an!


Doch, macht weiter, liest man ja gern!  
Die Tour C führte mit insgesamt 9 Bikern in einer großen Runde um den Königsforst. Nach dem Start ging es erstmal rein in den Köfo und am westlichen Ende über den Rennweg in die Wahner Heide. Nach 20 Kilometern hatten wir schon unglaubliche 49 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr, waren aber auch nur eine Stunde unterwegs. Na, das konnte ja heiter werden!  
Über Altenrath radelten wir runter an die Sülz, wo es erstmals leicht tralig wurde. In Lohmar ging es dann trailig weiter - ein kleiner Abstecher zum Ho Tschi Minh - Pfad stand auf dem Programm. Wieder zurück entlang der Sülz besuchten wir die Gammersbacher Mühle: endlich eine richtig lange Pause!   10 Minuten später ein steiler Uphill zum Rodder Hof und entlang der Drachenwiese nach Oberschönrath. 
Über den steilen Trail ("Och ne...") und die "Brücke von Menzlingen" radelten wir immer an der Sülz entlang bis Immekeppel und hatten mittlerweile schon sagenhafte 560 hm geschrubbt.
Die Auffahrt über Schmitzbüchel, einen Trail hinab ins Krebsbachtal, weiter auf dem A6 Richtung Moitzfeld und dann über Neuenhaus durch die Hardt.
Aufschlag in der Klausmann-Kneipe um 16:15 Uhr. Eigenartigerweise als letzte Gruppe.  
Technische Daten: 76,7 Kilometer, 736 Höhenmeter (HAC), Sattelzeit 4:29 Std., AVG 17,04 km/h

Bilder gibt's leider keine - wir sind nur gefahren, gefahren, gefahren ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Doch, macht weiter, liest man ja gern!



Ok, dann auch von mir ein dickes Lob:  
Auch Tour B war super Klasse und schön trailig, mit netten Guides und Mitfahrern.
Und in einem tollen Gebiet, dem ich in Zukunft sicher etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken werde!  

Grüße und man sieht sich sicher beim Indian Summer 2008!
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2007)

RedEye schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei allen die gestern die Tour B gefahren sind und so super mitgezogen haben. Freu mich das es euch gefallen hat !
> 
> Da Renate ja gerne einen kleinen Tourbericht haben wollte, denke ich ihr solltet mir ne kleine Mail schicken mit eurer Mailadresse und ich stelle in den nächsten Tagen einen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern zusammen.
> [email protected]
> Danke an Daniela als Co-Guide und an Markus, der uns seine Trainingstrecke zur Verfügung gestellt hat



Gesagt und gemacht  *Für immer Tour B   *

Sorry für die Bilderflut  
und ja Renate wollte das  ich freue mich auf Deinen Bericht 

Grüße und bis dann 
Renate


----------



## Harnas (15. Oktober 2007)

Auch ich möchte hier ein dickes Lob aussprechen!
Es hat einfach alles gestimmt  

Tolles Wetter, eine super Strecke mit klasse Trails und knackigen Anstiegen, super nette Mitfahrer und natürlich unsere Guides  

Das war einfach nur eine RundumGlücklichTour


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an unseren SIT Guide von Tour A







Jörg
*
Und natürlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag *​

P.S. 

Ansonsten hab ich ein wenig Probleme mit dem versenden der Bilder. Gibt zwar ne feine Qualität mit 10 Megapixel zu fotografieren....aber die Dateigrösse  

Zwei Mails sind jetzt schon zurück gekommen weil sie zu groß waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
also die Gruppe B war klasse, nette Mitfahrer, Sonne gebucht und richtig schöne Trails...  Und Sonne war auch gebucht, einfach traumhaft...

Außerdem war die Showeinlage des Freeriders alleine schon die Mitfahrt wert   

Tazz hat ganz viele schöne oder nicht so schöne Fotos geschossen und versucht die ins i-net zu bringen.

grüße aus Köln
sun909


----------



## VariBike (16. Oktober 2007)

War wie jedes Jahr eine schöne Tour und der Wettergott scheint ja auch seid Jahren ein stilles Mitglied von SIT zu sein. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer der B-Tour. Es war eine sehr harmonische Runde.



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, dann auch von mir ein dickes Lob:
> Auch Tour B war super Klasse und schön trailig, mit netten Guides und Mitfahrern.
> Und in einem tollen Gebiet, dem ich in Zukunft sicher etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken werde!
> 
> ...



Wer dem Gebiet noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken möchte, sollte einfach mal eine Nachricht im Thread mit einer verwertbaren Kontaktaufnahme posten. Es wird auch in der Herbst- und Wintersaison immer wieder private Trainings-Touren in der Lindlar-Region geben.

VG

Markus


Indian Summer an der Grube Cox:


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich ein wenig Probleme mit dem versenden der Bilder. Gibt zwar ne feine Qualität mit 10 Megapixel zu fotografieren....aber die Dateigrösse
> ...


Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Bilder irgendwo aus dem Netz zuladen oder schickst du eine CD an Stefan? Dann hole ich sie mir bei ihm. Oder gibt es noch mehr Idee zum Bilderverteilen ??


----------



## JFR (16. Oktober 2007)

Tour B scheint ja ganz nett gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Solanum (16. Oktober 2007)

JFR schrieb:


> Tour B scheint ja ganz nett gewesen zu sein!


   Tour C war bestimmt viel besser


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Grüße und man sieht sich sicher beim Indian Summer 2008!
> Ralf



dann nehme ich aber das andere bike, es gab ja schon nette trails  gut um den rest-herbst noch auszukosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2007)

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Dank für die Gratulationen  

Und der Dank für guiden geht natürlich zurück an die super Mitfahrer  und das Top Coguiding  

Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, mit euch durch den Indian Summer zu cruisen  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Ninaskateson (17. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt habe ich all Eure Beiträge zum Tourentag gelesen und möchte mich auch kurz äußern.
Es war ein absoluter Luxus-Tag! Besser ging´s nicht!
Homogene Gruppe, tolles Terrain und sogar die Fußgänger waren nett!
Hat irre viel Spaß gemacht - vielen Dank an Euch. Jederzeit wieder!

Die Fotos von handlampe würden mich auch sehr interessieren....

Beste Grüße von Nina
PS: Ich hoffe, der Tomburger MTB´ler hat noch vor seinem Hungertod den bestellten Leberkäse bekommen?


----------



## swyp (17. Oktober 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Tour C war bestimmt viel besser




Hast recht

Tour C war dank Stefan einfach nur


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem mir das mit dem verschicken der Bilder doch zu aufwändig ist gibt es sie nun in meinem Photoalbum auf sevenload.

Klickt ihr hier

Wohlgemerkt, ich war mit der Gruppe A unterwegs

Die Bilder sind ein wenig heruntergerechnet, wenn ihr allerdings auf ein Bild klickt und danach auf _Alle Grössen_ geht, könnt ihr euch eine max Auflösung von 1600*irgendwas herunterladen.
Das entspricht zwar immer noch nicht der höchsten Auflösung des Orginales, dürfte aber reichen.

Bis jetzt sind 40 Bilder online.....und es werden täglich mehr


----------



## Janette (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich war mit Gruppe E unterwegs!

Meine erste Mountainbiketour war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Vielen Dank, dass ich trotz falscher Bereifung mit dabei sein durfte und ihr mich permanent motiviert habt. 

Der Muskelkater hielt sich übrigens in Grenzen!

Bis zum nächsten Mal (dann mit den richtigen Reifen).

Viele Grüße,
Janette


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ninaskateson schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Ich hoffe, der Tomburger MTB´ler hat noch vor seinem Hungertod den bestellten Leberkäse bekommen?



Der Tomburger war Thomas; uns hat er auch leid getan, da er mit uns bestellt hatte, wir alle ihm was vorgekaut haben und dann auch noch alleine mit seinem Schicksal und seinem Hunger zurückgelassen haben 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

So, hat mal wieder ein wenig gedauert, aber nun sind alle Bilder von mir vom SIT-Tourentag online

Fotoalbum


----------



## DoubleU (22. Oktober 2007)

Geile Bilder Leutz.
Zu doof, daß ich an dem Tag nicht konnte. Cu in 2008 hopefully...und möglichst bei gleichen Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2008)

Gibbet schon einen Termin für 2008?


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gibbet schon einen Termin für 2008?



Nach meinem Tischkalender der 12. Oktober.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nach meinem Tischkalender der 12. Oktober.



Danke für die Info.

Könnte dein Wandkalender den Termin verifizieren? Oder einer der SIT's?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. August 2008)

*Der Termin 12. Oktober ist hiermit *verifiziert oder für die Nicht-Lateiner: *bestätigt*! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Der Termin 12. Oktober ist hiermit *verifiziert oder für die Nicht-Lateiner: *bestätigt*!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Dankee!!


----------



## bergzicke75 (28. August 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Der Termin 12. Oktober ist hiermit *verifiziert oder für die Nicht-Lateiner: *bestätigt*!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Hey Stefan! 
Finde ich nur keine Infos auf eurer Homepage zum 
12.10.2008 oder habt ihr keine? Bin hier im Forum auf diesen Tag
gestoßen und hätte gerne Infos..........
Gruß, S


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. August 2008)

Hallo S,
das Angebot steht noch nicht auf unserer Internetseite, weil wir noch keine Details haben/rausgeben können.
Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, dass es in den letzten Jahren immer mehrere Touren für unterschiedliche Level gab (zwischen 150 und 1.200 hm), einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt und einen Abschluss im Biergarten der Klausmann-Kneipe in Bensberg. Im März zum "SpringBreak Opening" fuhren die TeilnehmerInnen erstmals für einen caritativen Zweck, was wahrscheinlich auch diesmal wieder der Fall sein wird.
Sobald es nähere Infos gibt, senden wir einen Newsletter raus bzw. posten das auch hier im Forum.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bergzicke75 (28. August 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo S,
> das Angebot steht noch nicht auf unserer Internetseite, weil wir noch keine Details haben/rausgeben können.
> 
> Sobald es nähere Infos gibt, senden wir einen Newsletter raus bzw. posten das auch hier im Forum.
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. August 2008)

Unsere Newsletter-Abonnenten erfahren immer zuerst vom Termin und da die einzelnen Touren bei halbwegs akzeptablem Wetter recht schnell ausgebucht sein können, empfehle ich dir bei Interesse, den Newsletter zu abonnieren: Newsletter-Abo

Ride On!
Stefan


----------

